# N/east Repairers



## twnewcastle (Oct 6, 2006)

does anybody know of a good repairer who can service etc (poljots), in the north east uk.newcastle in particular..thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So have you tried these people?

your original request


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol:

Watches are like Tits! Totally agree Jase, BUT isn't a 34EE or more to much 



jasonm said:


> So have you tried these people?
> 
> your original request


----------

